# Heres Key-Key



## rachel5689 (Aug 24, 2004)

Its not the best it will have to do till I get some new batteries for the camera!! http://www.catforum.com/photos/showphoto.php?photo=3507


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

She's beautiful! 
I always wanted a cat that had coloring like that. Always! Didn't need to be a purebred of any kind, just to have the points! 

*jealous*


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

Aww, she's adorable!!

You can post the picture directly in the thread by doing this:

```
[img]http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500/2592IMG00049.JPG[/img]
```
So it will show up in the thread. But here, I'll do it:









So cute!!!


----------



## rachel5689 (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks you cant see on this picture but her eyes are bright blue!! But in this picture they look red so she looks like the ture monster she really is!!! :twisted:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I believe it too!


----------



## rachel5689 (Aug 24, 2004)

I love her and would not have her any other way!!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I believe that too! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awwww so cute. This kitten reminds me of someone else's kitten on this forum too with that coloring. What kind of breed is this kitty :?:


----------



## rachel5689 (Aug 24, 2004)

I don't no she was found and given to me but if any one has any guesses I would love to no What people think she is!!!!


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

she kinda looks like my Tyra!

from what i've heard from ForJazz, she's a lynx-point siamese mix of some sort. 

have fun with her... if she's anything like Tyra, she'll be the playful & loveable cuddly girl!

edit: here's a pic of her when she first got home... have to upload more recent pix of her at 1yr.old


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Adorable...I love Tyra's and Key-Key's candy cane striped tails!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

She looks like my Chaos as well!


----------



## rachel5689 (Aug 24, 2004)

She does look like them do they have blue eyes too? Key-key has bright blue eyes I will post more pictures of her this week!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I love cats with points. I agree they certainly don't need to be a particular breed.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

brite said:


> she kinda looks like my Tyra!
> 
> from what i've heard from ForJazz, she's a lynx-point siamese mix of some sort.
> 
> ...


That looks too perfect to be real!! Looks like a stuffed animal. I love that Siamese/Tabby look.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Yes Chaos has light blue eyes as well.


----------

